# Tìm hiểu cách thức hoạt động của máy tắm nước nóng gián tiếp



## Ottowa (14/5/22)

Máy tắm nước nóng gián tiếp là một trợ thủ đắc lực mang đến cho bạn cảm giác thư giãn tuyệt vời bằng dòng nước ấm áp trong mùa đông lạnh giá. Trong bài viết sau, cùng OTTOWA  tìm hiểu tất tần tật cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của chiếc máy nước nóng nhà tắm này nhé.

Máy tắm nước nóng gián tiếp là gì?
Máy tắm nước nóng gián tiếp là chiếc bình nóng lạnh sở hữu một bình trữ nước dung tích lớn, có thể chứa nước ở nhiệt độ 70 độ C. Máy hoạt động tạo ra nước nóng cho người sử dụng bằng cách dùng nước nóng pha chung với nước lạnh để tạo ra dòng nước ấm phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của người dùng. Dòng nước này cũng được chia thành hai vòi nóng lạnh khác nhau.

Máy tắm nước nóng gián tiếp thích hợp lắp đặt ở những nơi có nguồn nước và điện áp thấp. Ngoài ra, những gia đình có số lượng thành viên đông, nhu cầu sử dụng nước nóng cao hoặc sống ở nơi có khí hậu lạnh cũng nên sử dụng máy nước nóng gián tiếp.

Cấu tạo cơ bản của máy tắm nước nóng gián tiếp

Máy nước nóng gián tiếp bao gồm các bộ phận cơ bản như sau:

Vỏ nhựa: Hiện nay các loại máy nước nóng nhà tắm hầu hết đều được làm từ chất liệu nhựa chuẩn chống thấm IPX. IPX là tiêu chuẩn thể hiện mức độ bảo vệ chống thấm nước trên các thiết bị điện được quốc tế công nhận. Tùy theo từng hãng mà máy tắm nước nóng gián tiếp sẽ có tiêu chuẩn khác nhau như: IPX1, IPX4,…




Lớp cách nhiệt: Bộ phận quan trọng này giúp giảm thiểu tổn thất nhiệt, giúp máy nước nóng giữ được lượng nước nóng lâu nhất sau khi máy hoạt động. Lớp cách nhiệt mật độ càng cao, càng dày thì thời gian giữ nhiệt càng lâu, tiết kiệm tối đa tiêu hao năng lượng.

Ruột bình nước: Có tác dụng để trữ nước sau khi được gia nhiệt. Ruột bình thường được tráng một lớp men bảo vệ. Chất liệu men sẽ có sự khác nhau giữa các hãng như men Titan, men Titanium, men kim cương nhân tạo,… Việc tráng men cho ruột bình giúp giảm thiểu tình trạng bình bị đóng cặn bẩn, ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng nguồn nước tắm cũng như bảo vệ linh kiện khỏi nguy cơ hư hỏng, chập mạch do nước trong bình bị rò rỉ.

Núm điều chỉnh: có tác dụng thay đổi nhiệt độ nước nóng khi sử dụng. Một số loại máy tắm nước nóng gián tiếp dùng núm điều chỉnh cơ, một số đời mới hơn lại được thay bằng bảng điều khiển dạng nút nhấn hoặc cảm ứng hiện đại.

>>> Xem thêm: Cấu tạo, nguyên lý hoạt động của máy tắm nước nóng gián tiếp


----------

